# [KH] Cambodia | road infrastructure



## Asian (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrate to Cambodia for having the first overpass in the country. It is called Kbal Thnal Overpass. Locals call it "Spean Akas".


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Asian said:


> Congrate to Cambodia for having the first overpass in the country. It is called Kbal Thnal Overpass. Locals call it "Spean Akas".


I believe that a dedicated thread to Cambodia already exists in this international highways subforum.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I thought so too, but I couldn't find one. So I made this the official Cambodia thread.


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

hmm I'm quite sure I have seen one, unless its been deleted by a moderator.


----------



## Asian (Dec 16, 2009)

I could not find one. I am keep looking. In the mean time, thanks you guys.


----------



## Asian (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a question. How do I post a picture that I have from my computer? I can't find any attachment icon here. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

You need to upload it to an image hosting website, like ;

www.imageshack.us
www.tinypic.com

and then copy the [IMG ] codes to the forum.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are my pics of roads in Cambodia. All between Siem Reap, Phnom Penh and the Mekong River at Prek Khsay. You can find them at their full size and localised on Panoramio.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Japan has granted USD 138m to Cambodia in order to construct a second bridge over the Mekong. It will be constructed in Route 1, which runs from Phnom Penh to Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam. The bridge would also provide for important connections to Bangkok and the port of Sihanoukville. So overall, good news for infrastructure and transport in South-East Asia today.

http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/263753/japan-provides-cambodia-131-million-mekong-bridge


----------



## acubens (Aug 21, 2007)

*Poipet - Siem Reap* under construction road


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ are these pictures new, it was dusty 2 years ago when I was there it said under constuction then with pavings


----------



## Asian (Dec 16, 2009)

Map of Asian Highways in Cambodia










National Highway 5 in Cambodia between Battambang and Pursat 



















National Highway 4 in Cambodia - Phnom Penh to Sihanoukville



















National Highway 6










Near Laos border










Northern Cambodia - Highway 7


----------



## Asian (Dec 16, 2009)

The 70-km long Highway 78 stretching from Banlung Town in Cambodia's Ratanakiri Province to the Le Thanh border gate in Viet Nam's Central Highland Gia Lai Province opened to traffic now. 

http://www.cambodiabusinessnetwork.com/profiles/blog/list?user=2apn7707qvvpk&start=20


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New 2x2 northern bypass of Phnom Penh.









New Prek Tamak Bridge, north of Phnom Penh across the Mekong. It opened in 2010 and is one of the very few bridges that span the Mekong in Cambodia.


----------



## jermboy27 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cambodian Roads Switch From Right-Handed Traffic to Left-Handed Traffic*

The Cambodian Roads will Switch From Right-Handed Traffic to Left-Handed Traffic in 2017.
Have any ideas to this post.
Post road signs and other stuff here.
Don't put guns and bad words in this post.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

link please!!!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

In Cambodia RHD vehicles are banned since 2001.....


----------



## sth_Auk (Jun 1, 2006)

jermboy27 said:


> The Cambodian Roads will Switch From Right-Handed Traffic to Left-Handed Traffic in 2017.
> Have any ideas to this post.
> Post road signs and other stuff here.
> Don't put guns and bad words in this post.


^^Any link? :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cambodia building 248-km national road with Chinese aid* 

KAMPONG CHAM, Cambodia, March 5 (Xinhua) -- Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen on Tuesday broke ground for the construction and enlargement of a 248-kilometer stretch of national road No. 6A, saying that the road is vital for the development of the economy and tourism.

The road will be widened from the current 7 meters to 12 meters with some places up to 25 meters, and work on the project will begin from Bathey district in Kampong Cham province in the east to Siem Reap province in the northwest.

"This road is very important to connect traveling from Phnom Penh City to various provinces including the tourism province of Siem Reap and to the Thai border," the premier said. "It will be hugely contributing to developing the Cambodian economy and tourism."

He said when completed, the road will be the most modern and longest one in the kingdom.

"To date, China has built tar-paved roads in a total length of more than 2,000 kilometers in Cambodia, making China the largest donor in road development in Cambodia," he said. Besides, seven bridges across rivers have been built or are under construction with Chinese aid.

The premier expressed profound thanks to the Chinese government for supporting Cambodia in building roads, bridges and irrigation systems, which are the key components to boost social and economic development.

"I'd like also to extend my sincere thanks to the Chinese government for encouraging her investors to Cambodia," he said.

Speaking at the groundbreaking ceremony, Chinese Ambassador to Cambodia Pan Guangxue said that China saw road No. 6 as one of the most important highways in Cambodia.

China's Shanghai Construction (Group) General Company is responsible for the road construction that is expected to be completed in 42 months, Minister of Transport Tram Iv Tek said, adding that the project costs 248 million U.S. dollars, which will be covered by a concessional loan from the government of China.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Neak Loeung Bridge across the Mekong in southeastern Cambodia. This will connect Phnom Penh to Ho Chi Minh City.



yangkhm said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Phnom Penh - HCMC*

*Phnom Penh to Ho Chi Minh Expressway Plans Announced*

The Japanese International Cooperation Agency (JICA) revealed its plans Monday for a Phnom Penh to Ho Chi Minh City expressway that will halve travel time between the two cities.

At an estimated cost of $2.2 billion, the initial target date for completion of the expressway is 2030, JICA representatives announced during a conference at Phnom Penh’s Raffles Hotel Le Royal.

(...)

JICA expects the first section of the expressway to open around 2020. The entire 170 km road from Phnom Penh to Bavet, along with the remaining 90 km to Ho Chi Minh City, is expected to be finished by 2030. The expressway is part of JICA’s wider plan to build a corridor through Southeast Asia, which will also include a Bangkok to Phnom Penh route.​
Full report: http://www.cambodiadaily.com/news/phnom-penh-to-ho-chi-minh-expressway-plans-announced-57626/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*National 6*

Along National Highway 6, Kralanh, Cambodia by SEREYVUTH.SENG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Onderweg van Phnomh Penh (Cambodja) naar Saigon (Vietnam) by Ramon Stoppelenburg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Nak Leoung Bridge.*

P1030195 by damien_farrell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Kampong Cham Bridge*

110117-0029 by gaetanku, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.khmertimeskh.com/files/news/4679/1411288084.jpg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://news.sabay.com.kh/article/11099


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://postkhmer.com/ប៉ុស្តិ៍​-អចលនទ្រព្យ/ជ្រោយ​ចង្វារ​កំពុង​បង្កើន​សក្តានុពល​នៃ​ការ​អភិវឌ្ឍ


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/1119751521...0.1406842572./696947760353724/?type=3&theater


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/1119751521...0.1406842572./696947753687058/?type=3&theater


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/1119751521...0.1406842572./696928937022273/?type=3&theater


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/ppcityhall...0.1406843004./308519802662112/?type=3&theater


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia Today and Tomorrow ! by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Bridge! by Vorleakchak Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Road to the Mondulkiri province! by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/Opennet.IS...0465741719716/550465705053053/?type=1&theater


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/Opennet.IS...0465741719716/550465731719717/?type=1&theater


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...638480410.1073741866.531045409&type=1&theater


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*National Road 6 Expansion*









http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19004


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19010


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19011


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19013


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19017


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19021


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19023


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19026


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.com/2014/04/01/road_n6_skun-thnalkeng/#jp-carousel-19029


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

直升機空拍 (100) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.khmer-note.com/archives/85652


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/dsc01229.jpg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

http://sroksrear.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/dsc01235.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I appreciate the random photos, but you're flooding the forums with 1-photo-per-post. There is an edit button.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Cambodia infrastructure is practically unrecognisable from 2007 when I last visited this country.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Cambodian road number indicated on a sign in Thailand


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ are the photos stuck on the signs officially part of them?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Mekong River Bridge at Neak Loeung is almost completed.



PinPeat said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1606319636263777&set=pcb.1606319696263771&type=1&theater





PinPeat said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1606319672930440&set=pcb.1606319696263771&type=1&theater





PinPeat said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1606319439597130&set=pcb.1606319696263771&type=1&theater


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Visited Cambodia in 2013, took a bus from Bangkok to Phnom Penh and then another bus to Siem Reap.

Traffic was light and roads were in good shape. A pleasant trip over all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Tsubasa Bridge*

The Tsubasa Bridge / Neak Loeung Bridge across the Mekong opened to traffic yesterday. This means traffic from Phnom Penh to Vietnam doesn't need to use a ferry anymore.

Specs:
* total length: 2,215 m
* main span: 640 m
* clearance: 37.5 m
* pylon height: 130 m


----------



## ambioz (Jul 17, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Tsubasa Bridge / Neak Loeung Bridge across the Mekong opened to traffic yesterday. This means traffic from Phnom Penh to Vietnam doesn't need to use a ferry anymore.
> 
> Specs:
> * total length: 2,215 m
> ...


Impressive! Is this the only bridge on the Mekong between Phnom Penh and the sea ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Plan for 10 km Expressway Unveiled*

*Construction of a 10-kilometer elevated highway connecting Phnom Penh and the airport is slated to begin next year, Minister of Public Works and Transport Tram Iv Tek said yesterday.*

(...)

“The new expressway plan will have four lanes and be 17 meters wide,” Mr. Iv Tek said. It will be restricted to passenger vehicles, he said, adding that trucks will be prohibited from using it.​
Full report: http://www.khmertimeskh.com/news/16043/plan-for-10-km-expressway-unveiled/

This would be the first expressway in Cambodia. The 5-year construction time is rather long compared to most elevated expressways in southeast Asia.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

En route pour Sihanoukville 6 by Bruno Schoonbrodt, en Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Phnom Penh - Sihanoukville Expressway opened to traffic today. It's toll free for the first month. The expressway is 187 kilometers long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Cambodia, China sign $1.6B deal for second expressway


Cambodia's second expressway project, which will run from Phnom Penh to Bavet town in Svay Rieng province on the border with Vietnam, has an estimated cost of more than $1.6 billion, Minister of Public Works and Transport Sun Chanthol revealed.




www.phnompenhpost.com





_The construction contract was signed on November 10 between the ministry and China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) – the same company behind the capital-Sihanoukville expressway – in a ceremony presided over by Chanthol. 

Speaking during the event at his ministry, Chanthol said the Phnom Penh-Bavet Expressway will break ground in 2023 and be completed by the end of 2026 or early 2027 at an estimated cost of $1.638 billion.

“The expressway will be 138km long, with one long bridge to be built and a total detour of 5km. The estimated cost is just a little less than that of the Phnom Penh-Sihanoukville Expressway, though its length is shorter,” he said._


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Isn't there a need for a motorway forming a ring around Phnom Penh (also providing connection with the new airport currently U/C) as well as uniting the two motorways??


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A feasibility study will be launched for a third expressway in Cambodia, between Phnom Penh and Siem Reap.









Minister of Public Works announces construction of third expressway - Khmer Times


Senior Minister Sun Chanthol, Minister of Public Works, unveiled the project to conduct a feasibility study for the construction Phnom Penh-Siem Reap Expressway, which will be the third expressway in Cambodia.




www.khmertimeskh.com


----------

